# I'm still getting adjustments from that Uber rear ending assault



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Drugged up guy rear ended us and chased me and my pax earlier this year. Uber insurance doesn't get on drivers record for accidents while on Uber ride or driving to pax. Uber Allstate insurance is still paying for my chiropractor. 

Pax also went to Chiropractor.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Good on you. Ask your chiropractor for a TENS machine, the most blessed technology of the century.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Good on you. Ask your chiropractor for a TENS machine, the most blessed technology of the century.


Make sure you turn it all the way up, for the most benefit… 🤣

I remember after I had my knee surgery years ago, the only reason I even went to PT was to be hooked up to a TENS… I had her turn it up to 10, she couldn’t understand how I could possibly tolerate it at that level, and she didn’t understand how good it felt…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I could handle like a 3 but my back pain instantly went away until I turned the unit off.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

He might even have a 10 to give you.....


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

You sure look like you're getting a rear-end assault in that pic. Seems like you're enjoying it too. That's a very sultry glare.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

"Hi, I'm Anubus, god of....whaaa! I got it in the rear! My back! My back!"


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> You sure look like you're getting a rear-end assault in that pic. Seems like you're enjoying it too. That's a very sultry glare.





WI_Hedgehog said:


> "Hi, I'm Anubus, god of....whaaa! I got it in the rear! My back! My back!"


He won’t be able to drive if his hiney is hurting… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Antares said:


> Drugged up guy rear ended us and chased me and my pax earlier this year. Uber insurance doesn't get on drivers record for accidents while on Uber ride or driving to pax. Uber Allstate insurance is still paying for my chiropractor.
> 
> Pax also went to Chiropractor.
> View attachment 680960


Your not suing are you?


----------



## Eman1210 (Sep 22, 2021)

Wow, from the looks of it, you look like you like being reindended. it just might be a.💩 experience


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Eman1210 said:


> Wow, from the looks of it, you look like you like being reindended. it just might be a.💩 experience


I haven't seen you before on the forum.


----------



## Eman1210 (Sep 22, 2021)

Antares said:


> I haven't seen you before on the forum.


I post here and there not too much


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Good on you. Ask your chiropractor for a TENS machine, the most blessed technology of the century.


They already have the tens machine. I get that electric juice sometimes.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> They already have the tens machine. I get that electric juice sometimes.


Astroglide?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Astroglide?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> View attachment 681108


That image fits you well.

A poser in a movie with fake powers.


----------

